# Wanting to move to Spain - NOW!!!



## keith3014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

Well we decided on a whim in late Febuary 2014 that we wanted to start a new life,so we put the house on the market on the 1st of March,sold it same day and according to our solicitor we will complete in four to six weeks.OMG!!!!.dont panic.

Were now struggling to find a rental property (3 bed 2 bath ) between Malaga and Estapona( we will eventually purchase but want to find the right property and take our time making a decision).Also need to buy or rent a car any advise would be appreciated.

By the way im 60 and my wifes 59


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keith3014 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Well we decided on a whim in late Febuary 2014 that we wanted to start a new life,so we put the house on the market on the 1st of March,sold it same day and according to our solicitor we will complete in four to six weeks.OMG!!!!.dont panic.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

You need to go over and visit some agents. First of all tho, have a look at google maps and see if you can find an area that appeals and covers your needs. Have you got income and healthcare covered??


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

keith3014 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Well we decided on a whim in late Febuary 2014 that we wanted to start a new life,so we put the house on the market on the 1st of March,sold it same day and according to our solicitor we will complete in four to six weeks.OMG!!!!.dont panic.
> 
> ...


Don't panic!!
Look at the FAQs on the main Spain page. Any questions, start a thread and get ready for the answers


----------



## keith3014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi thanks,

We have visited the area over the last twenty years and love the lifestyle,but we are unsure were to live,hence the renting for a year.

Still got to find out about healthcare.There seems so much to do and very little time to get everything sorted.

I must appear to be a complete nob but im hoping that people like yourself will help steer me in the right direction.

Thanks for yor help. Keith


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keith3014 said:


> Hi thanks,
> 
> We have visited the area over the last twenty years and love the lifestyle,but we are unsure were to live,hence the renting for a year.
> 
> ...



I'm not much better lol!!!! I left Spain a couple of years ago now and things just keep changing. The healthcare rules have just changed - this month. Unless you're a pensioner, you can only be covered by either an employment contract or privately????? The S1/reciprocal agreement is no longer available 

Have a read thru these

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-eu-citizens-spain-application-res-certs.html

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've moved your post and given you your own thread - hopefully to attract more attention from those who have "the knowledge" lol

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not much better lol!!!! I left Spain a couple of years ago now and things just keep changing. The healthcare rules have just changed - this month. Unless you're a pensioner, you can only be covered by either an employment contract or privately????? The S1/reciprocal agreement is no longer available
> 
> Have a read thru these
> 
> ...


it's not so much that the healthcare rules have changed - Spain will still accept S1s issued by other EU countries 

However, the UK is planning to stop issuing these to early retirees. It was meant to have been from April 1st but I believe that there has been a delay & that atm they are still issuing them. Your guess is as good as mine as to how long that will continue - it might have stopped yesterday - or it might continue for several months yet

state pensioners will still be covered by S1s under the reciprocal agreement


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it's not so much that the healthcare rules have changed - Spain will still accept S1s issued by other EU countries
> 
> However, the UK is planning to stop issuing these to early retirees. It was meant to have been from April 1st but I believe that there has been a delay & that atm they are still issuing them. Your guess is as good as mine as to how long that will continue - it might have stopped yesterday - or it might continue for several months yet
> 
> state pensioners will still be covered by S1s under the reciprocal agreement


I knew it was something along those lines and therefore needed to be looked at

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jojo said:


> I'm not much better lol!!!! I left Spain a couple of years ago now and things just keep changing. The healthcare rules have just changed - this month. Unless you're a pensioner, you can only be covered by either an employment contract or privately????? The S1/reciprocal agreement is no longer available
> 
> Have a read thru these
> 
> ...


Jo, I know people were being told by DWP staff some months ago that the S1 for early retirees was going to be withdrawn wef 1 April 2014, but more recent reports I've read indicate that no definite decision has been announced as yet so the cut-off date of April hasn't been applied. I suggest the OP contacts the DWP and asks them for clarification, as soon as possible.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Jo, I know people were being told by DWP staff some months ago that the S1 for early retirees was going to be withdrawn wef 1 April 2014, but more recent reports I've read indicate that no definite decision has been announced as yet so the cut-off date of April hasn't been applied. I suggest the OP contacts the DWP and asks them for clarification, as soon as possible.


Yes!!! I've posted a link previously with some info on it, but it may need verifying with a phone call!!!

Its hard to keep up lol!! But the S1 shouldnt really go, so I hope it doesnt

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes!!! I've posted a link previously with some info on it, but it may need verifying with a phone call!!!
> 
> Its hard to keep up lol!! But the S1 shouldnt really go, so I hope it doesnt
> 
> Jo xxx


it isn't going.... the UK will just be doing what the other EU countries do - or rather not doing what they don't, iyswim

atm the UK is the_ only _EU country paying for the healthcare of early retirees who move to another country

here's the link for healthcare in Spain - it indicates that S1s are currently being issued to early retirees

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe the changes to S1 etc are part of the Immigration bill, which is still going through parliament. It's taking longer than expected.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I believe the changes to S1 etc are part of the Immigration bill, which is still going through parliament. It's taking longer than expected.


yes that's right


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The OP needs to apply for the S1 from Newcastle fairly sharpish in case they change it then??? He'll also need an EHIC card for when he first arrives and isnt a resident.

He then needs to decide where he wants to be. I have a friend who is an agent inland from Malaga airport who may be able to help, altho the area may not be right?????? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Property-Directors/350584714976393

Property Directors | Contact Us / Estate Agents in Alhaurin de la Torre / Inmobilaria

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The OP needs to apply for the S1 from Newcastle fairly sharpish in case they change it then??? He'll also need an EHIC card for when he first arrives and isnt a resident.
> 
> He then needs to decide where he wants to be. I have a friend who is an agent inland from Malaga airport who may be able to help, altho the area may not be right?????? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Property-Directors/350584714976393
> 
> ...


well he can't apply until he's here, or at least has a firm date for moving & an address in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> well he can't apply until he's here, or at least has a firm date for moving & an address in Spain


 He needs the EHIC before he moves and to at least get the relevant info and form for the S1

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> He needs the EHIC before he moves and to at least get the relevant info and form for the S1
> 
> Jo xxx


it's the S1 he can't apply for, maybe I wasn't clear - but yes, the EHIC will be OK for when they first arrive

as far as the S1 is concerned, the thing is, with the bill going through parliament atm, whatever he is told this week, or even a week before he leaves the UK - could well change by the time he _actually _moves!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it's the S1 he can't apply for, maybe I wasn't clear - but yes, the EHIC will be OK for when they first arrive
> 
> as far as the S1 is concerned, the thing is, with the bill going through parliament atm, whatever he is told this week, or even a week before he leaves the UK - could well change by the time he _actually _moves!



Exactly! Perhaps we can also offer the OP advice on what else he needs to do to ensure a smooth move???

Jo xxx


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation to the OP and interested in the same areas. Happy to sort out the health care. The bit that worries me is how quickly can short term rental be sorted out and how short is short?
Happy to spend 6 months looking for a place to buy but what if we find the perfect home after 6 weeks?
How quickly can rental properties be arranged?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> I'm in a similar situation to the OP and interested in the same areas. Happy to sort out the health care. The bit that worries me is how quickly can short term rental be sorted out and how short is short?
> Happy to spend 6 months looking for a place to buy but what if we find the perfect home after 6 weeks?
> How quickly can rental properties be arranged?


sometimes you can move in the day you view!

if you have the funds for the deposit & understand & agree the contract (most agents & owners will use a pretty standard one) , then you can move in very quickly

when it comes to moving out, it's usual to give a month notice, though there might be a penalty to pay if you have signed a fixed term contract


----------



## mathos88 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Private Healthcare*

One thing to watch out for are the restrictions that some government officials are placing on the types of private healthcare that are accepted when you want to get your residency certificate.

As the healthcare condition is still relatively new, there has been some lack of uniformity in the interpretation of the rules. Some public workers demand that the private healthcare be "sin copago" (where the applicant pays no fee whatsoever when they go to a medical consultation) and some are quite happy to accet applications with "copago" healthcare.

At the end of the day the difference in price is usually very small between the two types, so I recommend the more secure option.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Keith, I find it difficult to believe that you cannot secure rental for a few months to come bearing in mind that Spain is a Renters Paradise at the moment and is likely to remain so for years to come. I reckon that you will have several offers from people who own apartments/duplexes/houses in Spain and are also on this forum.

I know you said you acted on a whim, but the upside is (a) your UK house is sold (b) price of property in Spain has never been lower (c) you have never had such choice (d) March is a good time to move (e) you are not looking for work and most important (f) your wife is with you on the move (g) rentals off season cost around €500 per month. 

The rest is easy and you will be freewheeling downhill from here on without wasting any petrol or burning oil. 

If nobody in the Estepona area will take you on (very unlikely) for rental move eastwards up the coast and you will have plenty of offers mainly cheaper and easily better than Estepona.

Welcome to Spain, Enjoy!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

keith3014 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Well we decided on a whim in late Febuary 2014 that we wanted to start a new life,so we put the house on the market on the 1st of March,sold it same day and according to our solicitor we will complete in four to six weeks.OMG!!!!.dont panic.
> 
> ...


Technically, if you become a Spanish resident this year, the Spanish Inland Revenue (Hacienda) might charge you CGT on the sale of your UK property. That's if you tell them of course. Also there's a form called the modulo 720 which you are meant to fill out (and is where you declare your overseas assets, such as property).


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> well he can't apply until he's here, or at least has a firm date for moving & an address in Spain





Yes, that's so true & where we, initially, came unstuck. We had Pensioner SI's for our first address, which was a holiday rental. Therefore, no contract, which was required for our Residencia & Health card applications.

We found a long term rental, with a contract - then, needed to start from scratch with the SI procedure, due to the address..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie-P said:


> Yes, that's so true & where we, initially, came unstuck. We had Pensioner SI's for our first address, which was a holiday rental. Therefore, no contract, which was required for our Residencia & Health card applications.
> 
> We found a long term rental, with a contract - then, needed to start from scratch with the SI procedure, due to the address..


We came back to the UK for a week after we signed the contracts on our Spanish place and filled in the forms - with our spanish address. We already had EHIC cards from our previous holidays

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We came back to the UK for a week after we signed the contracts on our Spanish place and filled in the forms - with our spanish address. We already had EHIC cards from our previous holidays
> 
> Jo xxx


did you have to physically 'fill them in' yourself :confused2:

I just gave the info to the DWP on the phone & they came all done & computer generated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> did you have to physically 'fill them in' yourself :confused2:
> 
> I just gave the info to the DWP on the phone & they came all done & computer generated


If memory serves we did it on line...... or maybe printed the form out on line????? Wasnt it the E111 in those days???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> If memory serves we did it on line...... or maybe printed the form out on line????? Wasnt it the E111 in those days???
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm pretty certain that the E111 is what the EHIC used to be called until 2006 

the S1 was the E106, E109, E120 and E121 

the S1 can't be applied for online & you have never been able to do so

I think you're confused


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty certain that the E111 is what the EHIC used to be called until 2006
> 
> the S1 was the E106, E109, E120 and E121
> 
> ...



nnnnoooooo, we didnt apply on line, we printed it off from the internet - if memory serves, TBH, my OH did most of it.

None of this matters to the OP tho. But heres some government bits that may help

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf

Moving abroad - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices

He needs advice on what he needs to do for a smooth transition to living in Spain. Obviously healthcare needs to be in place, as do the other issues of gaining residencia - finances, NIE, getting a car, rental bits and pieces etc

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> nnnnoooooo, we didnt apply on line, we printed it off from the internet - if memory serves, TBH, my OH did most of it.
> 
> None of this matters to the OP tho. But heres some government bits that may help
> 
> ...


it does matter if you say he can sort out the S1 online & he can't - just wanted to clear that up!

best to just phone the DWP when he's ready to move & hope that they're still issuing them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leper said:


> Hi Keith, I find it difficult to believe that you cannot secure rental for a few months to come bearing in mind that Spain is a Renters Paradise at the moment and is likely to remain so for years to come. I reckon that you will have several offers from people who own apartments/duplexes/houses in Spain and are also on this forum.
> 
> I know you said you acted on a whim, but the upside is (a) your UK house is sold (b) price of property in Spain has never been lower (c) you have never had such choice (d) March is a good time to move (e) you are not looking for work and most important (f) your wife is with you on the move (g) rentals off season cost around €500 per month.
> 
> ...


Rental agents do tend to work better face to face for long term rentals. E-mails and such dont always get replies. But once you're here, you will be spoilt for choice. 

Holiday lets are shorter terms, but can be costly???

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> did you have to physically 'fill them in' yourself :confused2:
> 
> I just gave the info to the DWP on the phone & they came all done & computer generated




Yes, that is what we did, twice....unfortunately....in early 2013. You supply the information over the phone & the DWP sends the completed form to your Spanish address.......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Yes, that is what we did, twice....unfortunately....in early 2013. You supply the information over the phone & the DWP sends the completed form to your Spanish address.......


I knew I wasn't dreaming - thanks 
so no need at all to download anything, fill it in & send it back. So much more efficient by phone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I knew I wasn't dreaming - thanks
> so no need at all to download anything, fill it in & send it back. So much more efficient by phone


......... from the UK tho and with the address you're moving to in Spain. The phone number and what to do can be found here https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ......... from the UK tho and with the address you're moving to in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


well yes - unless you don't have a suitable address when you first arrive, as in Allie-P's case - you don't have to phone from the UK - you can phone from Spain as I did. Ours were issued as part of the benefit I get from the UK as a widow (not that we use them, because I work, but the option is there if I could ever afford to stop!) 

plenty of people didn't know about it & applied after they moved

the bottom line, is that it has to go to your Spanish address, & you can't organise it in advance, meaning there's no point asking for it _before _you move or are about to

once that S1 is issued you are no longer able to use the NHS in the UK (under current rules) , because according to UK records you are receiving healthcare in Spain (or whichever EU country you are going to )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> well yes - unless you don't have a suitable address when you first arrive, as in Allie-P's case - you don't have to phone from the UK - you can phone from Spain as I did. Ours were issued as part of the benefit I get from the UK as a widow (not that we use them, because I work, but the option is there if I could ever afford to stop!)
> 
> plenty of people didn't know about it & applied after they moved
> 
> ...


Its the catch 22 tho - which is why we arranged it from the UK - and thank heavens we did. Our phone line wasnt connected at the spanish house and our mobiles were a bit pricey to phone Newcastle from Spain. so we printed out the on-line form, filled it in and sent it off with our Spanish address - that we had just paid the deposit on. It just made life easier.

However, as I've said before, altho I'm not sure the OP is still with us??! Theres a lot more to arrange if you're trying to move quickly - not least, finances, finding a property in the right area and obtaining NIE and residencia etc.

His first priority is maybe a quick fact finding mission to an area he feels will be right and visiting some agents

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its the catch 22 tho - which is why we arranged it from the UK - and thank heavens we did. Our phone line wasnt connected at the spanish house and our mobiles were a bit pricey to phone Newcastle from Spain. so we printed out the on-line form, filled it in and sent it off with our Spanish address - that we had just paid the deposit on. It just made life easier.
> 
> However, as I've said before, altho I'm not sure the OP is still with us??! Theres a lot more to arrange if you're trying to move quickly - not least, finances, finding a property in the right area and obtaining NIE and residencia etc.
> 
> ...


yeah I can see why you did that - but it really isn't catch 22 - it's just logical - the UK isn't going to pay for your healthcare in two countries at once!!

the OP has a few weeks - & even if they don't like the first property they move into, it's easy enough really to move on when you're renting - even easier when you don't haev to think about schools 

they can use their EHICs at first while they get the rest of the paperwork sorted out - not much can be done before they move here tbh

all the info is here about registering as resident - if they've just sold a property they will have the finances - they'll just need to open a non-res bank account when they get here -or if they do come to find sort out a property before moving over they can open a bank account then

that would make it easier when it comes to registering as resident, too

I can't think of anything else that can be done before actually moving over, though

apart from research, of course - plenty to read here


----------

